# My version of a shop workbench



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Some of you guys have submitted posts of your workbenches, and some of them are really awesome and beautiful. I guess I save that for paying customers. I just built a trestle table (see trestle table post) for someone and needed a bigger workbench to work on the table top. So I knocked this together. It's not pretty :no:, but it's large enough to build cabinets on, it's sturdy, it has retractable wheels so I can move it when necessary, it cost me under $100 and a half days' work:thumbsup:. It is about 40" wide x 84" long and 31" high with the wheels retracted. 

I can lift the end and flip the wheels into place with my foot, but if I have weight on the bench, I can slip my floor jack under the cross 'beams' and jack it up to engage the wheels. Not a big deal, since I don't envision moving it often.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark Thats a fine bench. I like the way you have the wheels.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ditto on the wheels, clever.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, I used to be able to find retractable wheels, but I had o luck, now that I actually wanted to buy them. This was just what I came up with on short notice and low budget. It works.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

looks rock solid! Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsb1829 (Jul 24, 2008)

I like it. I also dig the manual mobile base. For a bench that looks like a very stable solution.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I too like the way you did the wheels. Plus, it will force you to keep in shape in order to lift the bench. Maybe you can fashion a wooden pry bar, kind of like a peevee, and keep it under the bench?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

TS3660,
Those cross beams down near the bottom are for my floor jack to slip under and raise up the bench if I have anything heavy on it. If it's empty, it's easy enough to lift.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I like what you have done. This is simple but fully functional! Great idea with the wheels.

John


----------

